
Show HN: I made an offline, open source MacOS password manager in a month - swlkr
https://allyourpasswords.com
======
nautical
[https://github.com/swlkr/allyourpasswords/blob/master/allyou...](https://github.com/swlkr/allyourpasswords/blob/master/allyourpasswords/EditViewController.swift#L156)

~~~
swlkr
The app generates random passwords for you, I'm unsure why you linked this

------
tomtompl
[https://dev.to/swlkr](https://dev.to/swlkr) should've added that link as this
is where it's the most interesting.

~~~
swlkr
Ah dang it. Yeah you're right. I submitted again with the dev.to link, but no
luck

